# Woodworking can affect your level of evolution



## kweinert (Oct 8, 2019)

Spent last Saturday working on storage boxes for the sliding shelves in the shop.

About 25 boxes with box joints. 5 joints per side times 2 sides times 4 pieces per box times 25 or so boxes leaves you with cutting about 1000 slots in 1/2" plywood.

Back and forth and back and forth and ...

The only time I wished there was less table in front of the blade.

How does that affect your evolution? I couldn't walk upright the next day :)

Now I just need to finish cutting the slots for the bottoms, cut the bottoms, and glue everything up. I'll use pin nails to clamp them together.

I'm pretty sure I'll be getting more 1/2" ply for more boxes. Maybe this time I'll learn to take a break a bit more often and stretch it out.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Way Cool 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 8, 2019)

But you are getting loads of practice Ken. You posted some time back you were getting into box joints; well, you jumped in!!!! I would appreciate a picture or two after you get straightened out!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 8, 2019)

What!? No pix!?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 9, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> What!? No pix!?



Its Colorado, joints are a common thing to everyone now...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## kweinert (Oct 9, 2019)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2019)

Wow! That's a lot!
Looks great too!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kweinert (Oct 9, 2019)

Assembled so far





And I'll be using a label maker to mark the contents.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 9, 2019)

Nice. Reminds me of sliding squares board games.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Oct 9, 2019)

Really neat, great work, and yes, you are now an expert!


----------



## William Tanner (Oct 9, 2019)

Useful skills going on here. ‘’Very nice.


----------

